# May 2015: a must see for all London opera lovers



## Wojciech Oleksiak (May 29, 2014)

Any Londoners in here? If yes, check out the upcoming premiere of King Roger, one of my beloved contemporary operas:

King Roger, a work once almost forgotten, has recently returned to the biggest theatres across the globe. Throughout May 2015, King Roger will rule the stage of London's Royal Opera House, hence the need for a manual that will guide you through the intricate relationships between protagonists, the surprisingly minimalist libretto and the clash between two mythic orders and three civilisations.

http://culture.pl/en/article/a-mortals-guide-to-king-roger


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going. Can't wait!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Please enlighten me, why is this a must see?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> Please enlighten me, why is this a must see?


I'm guessing it's because no-one knows how many more decades it will be before it's staged at Covent Garden again. Szymanowski was more renowned for non-operatic works but King Roger is a cracker and I can appreciate the anticipation.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Another interesting preview by Classical Iconoclast


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for alerting me to an Opera I knew nothing about. I see the first night is sold out but I will try to attend.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Guardian preview

and the performance on 16 May is being live streamed


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

This one's been on my radar for a while, but I have yet to see it. Hopefully there will be an HD cinemacast at some point.

Here's the start of an intriguing New York Times review of last years production in Santa Fe:

_SANTA FE, N.M. - Someone with my job should probably be able to explain why a seemingly great work has never caught on. But after attending the Santa Fe Opera's new production of Karol Szymanowski's "King Roger" on Wednesday night, I am more baffled about why this mystical, sumptuous and daring Polish opera, which had its premiere in Warsaw in 1926, remains such a rarity._

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/28/arts/music/king-roger-with-mariusz-kwiecien-at-santa-fe-opera.html?_r=1


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I am there on 6 May 2015. I have heard the Rattle recording a couple of times and was taken by some of the very lavish music. However I have not seen it in anyway so I am looking forward to hopefully connecting it. 

There must be some big sets in this production as they require an interval for a piece that is only roughly 80 minutes long.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Wojciech Oleksiak said:


> Any Londoners in here? If yes, check out the upcoming premiere of King Roger, one of my beloved contemporary operas:


Just curious as to why you refer to this opera as contemporary.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...Royal-Opera-House-review-a-major-triumph.html

5 star review in the Telegraph for Krol Roger. (Sadly I'm not able to make this one.)


----------



## TTVV (May 17, 2015)

Tremendous production but unlike other people here (and the critics) I admit to being bored by this music. Far more samey than one thinks it's going to be (like Scriabin, promising more than it delivers?) I can't say I will rush to hear it again. 

I post this (despite the no doubt howls of rage from card-carrying modernists) as I have had the same conversation with half a dozen friends, of differing musical allegiances, who all agree that the critics don't dare say that this rediscovered work is actually rather tiresome. A must see once though, as it's short and the production is as good and clear as the work is ever going to get.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm not a card-carrying modernist and I don't have the same reaction. I loved this, though I was dubious tuning in to this because I couldn't imagine how such an abstract, interior, psychological libretto could possibly be compelling, but it was, musically and dramatically. It worked up a real spell. The short acts were just right in length. The Shepherd is a memorable role (Pirgu was fine, if a bit Elvislike, though I kept wondering what Piotr Beczala would have been like in the part).
I'd love to listen to this again. Anyone suggest a good recording?


----------



## TTVV (May 17, 2015)

graziesignore said:


> Anyone suggest a good recording?


Rattle? And if you want to experience a different kind of production (not as good as this one by Kasper Holten imho) there is David Poutney's on dvd.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you.

Are there other neglected operas of this period which you think would make a better candidate for a neglected masterpiece?


----------



## TTVV (May 17, 2015)

graziesignore said:


> Are there other neglected operas of this period which you think would make a better candidate for a neglected masterpiece?


Funny you should ask that. Halfway through the second act of Krol Roger I suddenly wished I was listening to something by Martinu, a feeling which has stayed with me. Not exactly the same period, of course, but most of Martinu's operas are neglected and there are occasional overlaps in the sound world.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

TTVV said:


> Rattle? And if you want to experience a different kind of production (not as good as this one by Kasper Holten imho) there is David Poutney's on dvd.


Yes, go and get recording recommended by person who admits to be bored by the music.

Although Rattle isn't really bad, the best recording is that released by Naxos: http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.660062-63 , oddly enough in series called "opera classics". The proper first choice for anybody who wishes to try Roger outside Covent Garden, at home.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

graziesignore said:


> I'm not a card-carrying modernist and I don't have the same reaction. I loved this, though I was dubious tuning in to this because I couldn't imagine how such an abstract, interior, psychological libretto could possibly be compelling, but it was, musically and dramatically. It worked up a real spell. The short acts were just right in length. The Shepherd is a memorable role (Pirgu was fine, if a bit Elvislike, though I kept wondering what Piotr Beczala would have been like in the part).
> I'd love to listen to this again. Anyone suggest a good recording?


I have this one which is excellent and comes with libretto










It's still on YouTube as well


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I have this one, listened only twice, can't get in to it .


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Aramis said:


> Yes, go and get recording recommended by person who admits to be bored by the music.
> 
> Although Rattle isn't really bad, the best recording is that released by Naxos: http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.660062-63 , oddly enough in series called "opera classics". The proper first choice for anybody who wishes to try Roger outside Covent Garden, at home.


I have the Naxos set with a libretto only in Polish and a set on Koch International (Choir and Chorus of Teatr Wielki, Waszawa with Satanowski) with a libretto only in German and English  Even though I can speak some Polish, I needed to listen along with both librettos in order to fully appreciate the interplay between words and music

I very much enjoy this piece, though it isn't something I listen to very often


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

sospiro said:


> Guardian preview
> 
> and the performance on 16 May is being live streamed


Thanks for posting link and for myself glad to see on Internet this production. Lovely jolly.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I have the Naxos set with a libretto only in Polish and a set on Koch International (Choir and Chorus of Teatr Wielki, Waszawa with Satanowski) with a libretto only in German and English  Even though I can speak some Polish, I needed to listen along with both librettos in order to fully appreciate the interplay between words and music
> 
> I very much enjoy this piece, though it isn't something I listen to very often


The libretto in the version I have is in Polish, English, German and French.


----------

